# ADSL unter Linux einrichten



## blunznwurscht (18. März 2003)

Moin

Kann mir bitte mal jemand erklären wie man
nen ADSL Zugang unter Linux einrichtet??

KOmme echt ünerhaupt nicht weiter. Die Boardsuche hab ich schon benutzt, kann aber leider nix finden. 

Ich benutze Red Hat 8.0 und mein Provider ist die Telekom Austria


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. März 2003)

http://www.adsl4linux.de/ sollte helfen.


----------



## domione (19. März 2003)

naja mit linux4adsl.de wird er nciht viel anfangen denke ich da er, wie ich, in österreich wohnt und wir hier nicht das PPPoE Protokoll haben, sondern das PPTP.
darum is des alles ein bissl anderes und verzwickt.

http://members.aon.at/bytewise/knowhow/adsl-pptp/index.html#Top

schau dir mal das an, oder das von mandrake:
http://www.mandrakeforum.com/article.php?sid=2432&lang=de

mfg dom

Ps: immer zuerst den treiber fürs modem runterladen!

(http://www.speedtouchdsl.com/dvrreg_lx.htm -> für das grüne alcatel speed touch USB)


----------



## domione (19. März 2003)

http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2001/08/032-adsl-at/adsl-3.html

das könnte dir auch helfen, ganz am ende des artikels?! sind links

mfg dom



---------------
jo sorry, werd es mir zu herzen nehmen für´s nächste mal. tut mir leid. "edit"


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. März 2003)

Wenn du noch etwas ergänzen willst, editiere deine Beiträge bitte ...


----------



## blunznwurscht (19. März 2003)

Es hat sich erledigt. Danke. Ich hab ne Anleitung speziell für ADSL in Österreich gefunden.


----------

